# ⁂ FEZ ⁂ The Soul of Morocco



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

- Population: 1.1 million
- Fez is the world's largest surviving medieval city
- Karaouine University is the world’s oldest University
- Fez is the largest and most enduring medieval Islamic settlement in the world
- There are more than 3.500 fountains in fez
- Fez has more than 14.000 classified monuments
- Fez has about 3500 fountains, many of which are artistic wonders in the detail seen in the mosaic designs
- Fes has about 500 palaces & riads
- Fez has about 200 mosques & synagogues



Photo Credit: New York Times


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Medina of Fez*

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Medersa Attarine*



















http://secretmorocco.canalblog.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

yabiladi.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Medersa Bou Inania










**Bab Boujeloud









**
http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com
*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Medersa of Sahrij*










Photographer: Sandro Vannini


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Jardins Mohammed Chergui
















































http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com
*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Riad Arabesque | [XXth century]

*Built at the begining of the last century, the Riad was recently restored, preserving its original features and has stunning views over the old city and the Zalagh mountains.





































terremaroc.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

>


I want the same! :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Dar El Andalous



























*
http://www.simpsontravel.com/


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Dar El Makhzen





















































































































http://photosmaghreb.canalblog.com
*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Riad Fes











*


































*
http://www.simpsontravel.com
*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*La Maison Bleue* a Maison bleue is a palace built in 1356 of the Hegira (1915). It is the ancestral home of the late Si Mohammed El Abbadi, prominent astrologer, famous judge and professor at Qaraouiyine's University.
Abbadies from our time are from Andalousia and in the intellectual arm of Morocco, are still there.
A rare librairy belonging to the late Si Mohammed, scientist and famous judge, will only remember the greatness and know that flourished in this house. A haven of peace, this house is located in the heart of the Medina of Fez, a jewel of the Arab world.











































































































































































































http://www.maisonbleue.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Riad Maison Bleue* Riad Maison Bleue was created in a house dating from the 19th century whose former owner, was the late Moulay Bel Arbi El Alaoui, famous judge and professor of theology. It was also the home where the late Aziz Lahbabi, Moroccan known philosopher was born.
Today, Riad Maison Bleue, second Guest House restored and managed by the El Abbadi's family,consists of three interconnecting courtyards where guests feel as though they are negotiating the laneways of the ancient Medina of Fès. Riad Maison Bleue & Spa is above all your home, your place of relaxation.


















































































































http://www.maisonbleue.com/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Dar El Mokri*

Built by Lhaj Abdeslam Moqri under Hassan I
































































































































































www.flickr.com

www.photosmaghreb.canalblog.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Around Fez















































flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm in love! Really!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

facebook


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

flickr.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

flickr


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Medersa Bou Inania




























flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Riad Laaroussa



















Medersa Bou Inania










Riad Laaroussa










Palais batha










flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

corbis


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

corbis


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

palais mokri







aymour


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Roof Terrace of Riad Laaroussa










Melons










Jewish Cemetery










flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

medrassa bou inania







aymour


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

musé al bat7a







aymour


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Medersa Bou Inania










































































flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Moulay Idriss










Caravansérail, musée du bois



















Riad Al Bartal










flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

flickr


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Impressive ! C'est très royal ! Reda, do you have pix of that street (Mohamed V I think) into which there are those fountains and plants ?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Nejjarine














































flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful city of Fez, Morocco and the architecture!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *schmitter5*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *schmitter5*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *schmitter5*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *marco.sgarbi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *marco.sgarbi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *marco.sgarbi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *marco.sgarbi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *marco.sgarbi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

View of the courtyard entrance wall carvings from a former student room of the Sehrij Medersa. The Sehrij Medersa is an ancient Coranic school located in the Andalusian quarter of Fes-el-Bali (Fez Medina) in Morocco.

It has a large rectangular pool (called sehrij) in its courtyard. It was built near the Mosque of al-Andalusiyyin by the Marinids in the 14th Century. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

View of the courtyard of the Sehrij Medersa, an ancient Coranic school located in the Andalusian quarter of Fes-el-Bali (Fez Medina) in Morocco.

In the center of the courtyard is a large rectangular pool (called sehrij). It was built near the Mosque of al-Andalusiyyin by the Marinids in the 14th Century. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

These windows are located on the inner side of the entrance wall of the Sehrij Medersa, an ancient Coranic school located in the Andalusian quarter of Fes-el-Bali (Fez Medina) in Morocco. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Minaret of a mosque in Fes-el-Bali (Fez medina), Morocco. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Inside an artisan lamp shop, in Fes, Morocco. The seller was sleeping... 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Karaouine Mosque in Fez, Morocco par JP in Dublin
This door is the main gate of the courtyard of the Al-Karaouine Mosque in Fes-el-Bali (Fez Medina), in Morocco. As non-Muslims aren't allowed to enter any mosque in Morocco (except the wonderful Hassan II Mosque of Casablanca), I took this shot from an open door on the opposite side of the courtyard.

The Al Karaouine is one of the most important mosque in the world. It is also the oldest university in the world.
It was built in 857 in Fes. During the 10th and 11th centuries, it was one of the leading universities in the world. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Women doing their ablutions in the courtyard of the Karaouine mosque in Fes-el-Bali, the old medina of Fes, in Morocco.
The Al-Karaouine is one of the most important mosque in the world and the oldest university in the world. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The Zaouia Moulay Idriss II in Fes, is the shrine of Moulay Idriss II, who ruled Morocco from 807 to 828 and founded the city of Fes for the second time in 810. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The Zaouia Moulay Idriss II in Fes, is the shrine of Moulay Idriss II, who ruled Morocco from 807 to 828 and founded the city of Fes for the second time in 810. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Details on a window grid of the Karaouine mosque, in Fes-el-Bali, Morocco. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Night shot of the minaret of the wonderful Karaouine mosque.
The Al Karaouine is one of the most important mosque in the world.
It is also the oldest university in the world.
It was built in 857 in Fes. During the 10th and 11th centuries, it was one of the leading universities in the world. 










par *JP in Dublin*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Feuillu*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *bon_cest_bon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *bon_cest_bon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *tomfong*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Arne Kuilman*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Jardins de Fez El Jedid










par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Bab Boujeloud










par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Medersa Sahrij










par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Nejjarine










par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Sidi Ahmed Tijani










par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Bab Guissa & Merinid cemetry










par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Imam Malik Mosque










par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Moulay Idriss II










par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Dar Batha










par *a5ad0r*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Seffarine










par *aurearamon*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I -really- like the architecture style of Fez


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Redalinho said:


> *Lee Yi-ying*


Very nice place!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*freddie2310 *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ All those buildings are really very nice


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*AREA Visuel*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Antonio Torres Ochoa*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Antonio Torres Ochoa*


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice


----------

